# roxi is scared to walk in my wood floor any help



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

hi all i have recently moved into my own place  and i have put down some wood effect flooring down but roxi absalutly hates it  i have tried everything i have a rug down and she will run from the door to the rug and slippes in the process ive tried to coach her in but she really dont like the floor has anyone else had this problem? any advice will be appreciated


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH yes, sure sounds familiar! Frankie will not walk on Pergo (wood laminate) flooring either. We have to put rugs down and he goes from rug to rug. We tried coaxing him and he just stiffens right up with his back hunched up. If we pick him up and place him on the laminate he just panics and slips around. I am anxious to hear what others have to say........


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Paige refuses to walk on concrete, very odd!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

We have mostly hardwood and Zoey has slipped on it in the past and hurt her leg. She will walk on it only because she has to to get anywhere but she grabs a mouthfull of food and carries it to the carpet to eat it.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When we brought Pixel home she wasn't enjoying the bamboo floor, we have put a rug down and she spends 99% of her time on it. She will walk on the bamboo and the tiles but she prefers the rug hands down.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie was scared of the laminate flooring in the shop - so i picked her up, placed her in the middle of it and walked off. It took a few times of doing that, but it worked!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

pam6400 said:


> OH yes, sure sounds familiar! Frankie will not walk on Pergo (wood laminate) flooring either. We have to put rugs down and he goes from rug to rug. We tried coaxing him and he just stiffens right up with his back hunched up. If we pick him up and place him on the laminate he just panics and slips around. I am anxious to hear what others have to say........


yeah i have a rug down to and she will only stay on it, ive tried coaxing her but she does the same and stiffens up.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Zoey's Mom said:


> We have mostly hardwood and Zoey has slipped on it in the past and hurt her leg. She will walk on it only because she has to to get anywhere but she grabs a mouthfull of food and carries it to the carpet to eat it.


LOL thats roxi all over agian lol she allways grabs a mouth full and runs away it weird. i did have her food and water on the wood floor but she just wont eat it at all. shes very stuborn lol.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Natti said:


> Maisie was scared of the laminate flooring in the shop - so i picked her up, placed her in the middle of it and walked off. It took a few times of doing that, but it worked!


yeah thats what i was thinking of doing but taking up the rug so she cant get away and im hoping that she will get used to it. shes a weird dog she hates change how long did it take your dog to get used to it?


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

codyann said:


> yeah thats what i was thinking of doing but taking up the rug so she cant get away and im hoping that she will get used to it. shes a weird dog she hates change how long did it take your dog to get used to it?


One of mine didn't want to walk on the ceramic tile (Mia, I think) right after we got her (8 weeks). Within about three days she wanted to follow me so she got used to walking on it.

Knowing what I know now, it's actually kind of a miracle she ever decided to walk on the ceramic tile. She hates change so much that she wouldn't come in the kitchen at all on the day we moved the island and table a little bit to put up a ceiling fan. She's a complete weirdo! Sometimes she doesn't want to go out the doggie door -- sometimes she doesn't want to come in. She usually doesn't want to go in the kitchen when it's time for me to live for work--she'll run and hide behind the recliner. She def. our neurotic one!


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

AC/DC Fan said:


> One of mine didn't want to walk on the ceramic tile (Mia, I think) right after we got her (8 weeks). Within about three days she wanted to follow me so she got used to walking on it.
> 
> Knowing what I know now, it's actually kind of a miracle she ever decided to walk on the ceramic tile. She hates change so much that she wouldn't come in the kitchen at all on the day we moved the island and table a little bit to put up a ceiling fan. She's a complete weirdo! Sometimes she doesn't want to go out the doggie door -- sometimes she doesn't want to come in. She usually doesn't want to go in the kitchen when it's time for me to live for work--she'll run and hide behind the recliner. She def. our neurotic one!


lol yeah thats so roxi, when i washed her bed she wouldnt sleep in it, it was so weird lol. i hope i can get her to walk on the floor its so annoying trying to get her in the room because she gets scared and pees herself so you have to be very carefull and not raise your voice evan a little bit and if you leave ehr out in the hallway she crys, shes just a little worrier i think lol


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

We used to have carpet right through the house. But have been slowly ripping it up and putting down tiles. When we did the 1st room (lounge room) Honey would sit at the adjoining room and cry at the door, she wouldnt come in. We just ignored her, and after a few days she realised hey if I dont walk on that then I am missing out on snuggling on the lounge etc. she eventually came in, she was slow at 1st but now she runs through! She reacted the same when we pulled the carpet up on the stairs. They are wood now, but again we just ignored her, and she will run up and down them now like they are no different.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

We have wood floor and a large rug in the middle of the room. Fiddle prefers to be on the rug but is happy to walk on the wood. Maybe cause its always been that way, like we have not moved??


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> We have wood floor and a large rug in the middle of the room. Fiddle prefers to be on the rug but is happy to walk on the wood. Maybe cause its always been that way, like we have not moved??


yep that could be the reason, because its all fiddle has ever known?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> yep that could be the reason, because its all fiddle has ever known?



Thats what i'm assuming lol

Maybe scatter some treats on the wood and let the dogs find em?

Or, every time they go on the wood "good dog!" and a treat?

Then maybe they associate it with positive?


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Thats what i'm assuming lol
> 
> Maybe scatter some treats on the wood and let the dogs find em?
> 
> ...


that is a great idea, and one I think would work


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> We used to have carpet right through the house. But have been slowly ripping it up and putting down tiles. When we did the 1st room (lounge room) Honey would sit at the adjoining room and cry at the door, she wouldnt come in. We just ignored her, and after a few days she realised hey if I dont walk on that then I am missing out on snuggling on the lounge etc. she eventually came in, she was slow at 1st but now she runs through! She reacted the same when we pulled the carpet up on the stairs. They are wood now, but again we just ignored her, and she will run up and down them now like they are no different.


yeah that could work she hates being ignored lol thanks will defo try that.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Thats what i'm assuming lol
> 
> Maybe scatter some treats on the wood and let the dogs find em?
> 
> ...


yeah that could work but maybe with chicken or ham lol shes so fussy 
thanks again


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

codyann said:


> yeah that could work she hates being ignored lol thanks will defo try that.


No problem, Let us know how you go, it took honey a few days but it did work.


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> No problem, Let us know how you go, it took honey a few days but it did work.


thanks i will do.


----------

